# Will Edge be available to purchase from Amazon?



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Just wondering, and maybe @TiVo_Ted can give us a heads up, will the Edge be available via Amazon any time soon? Have a boatload of Amazon reward cash waiting to be dropped, and I can think of no better use right now than to give the Edge a spin. I keep reading how the retail market isn't factoring greatly into Tivo's long-range plans, so wasn't certain if third-party sales were going to continue.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Never mind, I see it just landed on Amazon within the last hour or so. Says it'll be available on Oct. 19. However, it wants $579.77 for it, and that doesn't include any Tivo service plan. That's directly from Amazon, not a third party. Has to be a mistake.

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Cable-S..._1_4?keywords=Tivo+edge&qid=1570460732&sr=8-4


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The page for the antenna version is also up and listed at $507.12. It's almost certainly a mistake. They also have the service fees incorrect on the listing for the antenna version.

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Antenna..._14?keywords=Tivo+edge&qid=1570464012&sr=8-14


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The page for the antenna version is also up and listed at $507.12. It's almost certainly a mistake. They also have the service fees incorrect on the listing for the antenna version.


They also list:
As powerful inside as it is streamlined and sleek on the outside. *Schedule and record up to six cable shows at once* and store up to 300 HD hours, and watch on your tablet or phone with the free TiVo app

Enjoy the cinematic home theater experience of Dolby Vision 4K HDR, *Dolby Atoms* sound and 4K Ultra HD movies from your favorite streaming services


----------



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

I purchased a new Edge with lifetime service plan and extended warranty. I have loss one Roamio OTA due to a power spike in spite of my surge suppressors, so the 3 year plan will probably pay for itself. I'm curious to see how the video quality degrades with the number of tuners used at once. On the Roamio OTA I have limited myself to just two programs at once. This hasn't been a hardship because I have a Magnavox DDR/DVD combo with twin tuners along with a JVC and a Panasonic DVD-Ram recorders. The DVD-Ram recorders died in late August due to a severe storm that did a lot of damage to our home. The insurance covered cost of replacement so I went with a new Edge and a Mini. I am waiting for the USB Wireless Adapter 5 to be released this month, due on or after Oct. 7th, 2019, so I can add it to the Mini.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sangs said:


> Never mind, I see it just landed on Amazon within the last hour or so. Says it'll be available on Oct. 19. However, it wants $579.77 for it, and that doesn't include any Tivo service plan. That's directly from Amazon, not a third party. Has to be a mistake.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Cable-S..._1_4?keywords=Tivo+edge&qid=1570460732&sr=8-4





tarheelblue32 said:


> The page for the antenna version is also up and listed at $507.12. It's almost certainly a mistake. They also have the service fees incorrect on the listing for the antenna version.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Antenna..._14?keywords=Tivo+edge&qid=1570464012&sr=8-14


It would be interesting to see how many sales Amazon.com racks up at those prices. 

Looking at the product pics there, I had the same initial reaction that I did when I first saw the Edge model: why did the photographer put two of them in the picture, one on top of and slightly offset from the other?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Mike Campbell said:


> I'm curious to see how the video quality degrades with the number of tuners used at once. On the Roamio OTA I have limited myself to just two programs at once.


It shouldn't degrade at all. TiVos just records the incoming digital data to the hard drive, whether it's from a cable company or your antenna. I record 4 OTA streams on my basic Roamio all the time, and sometimes push the 6-tuner limit on my Roamio Pro with Comcast.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> It would be interesting to see how many sales Amazon.com racks up at those prices.
> 
> Looking at the product pics there, I had the same initial reaction that I did when I first saw the Edge model: why did the photographer put two of them in the picture, one on top of and slightly offset from the other?


Regarding your comment on the picture of one on top of the other. It is my understanding that is one unit.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Craigm said:


> Regarding your comment on the picture of one on top of the other. It is my understanding that is one unit.


Like the Mini VOX.


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Like the Mini VOX.


Not really. The mini VOX looks good. The Edge is weird. Look's like described one box on top of another, but not really. Just another different design.


----------



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm not worried by the shape for me its all about the function.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sangs said:


> Never mind, I see it just landed on Amazon within the last hour or so. Says it'll be available on Oct. 19. However, it wants $579.77 for it, and that doesn't include any Tivo service plan. That's directly from Amazon, not a third party. Has to be a mistake.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Cable-S..._1_4?keywords=Tivo+edge&qid=1570460732&sr=8-4


$399.99 now no service plan included


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

ggieseke said:


> It shouldn't degrade at all. TiVos just records the incoming digital data to the hard drive, whether it's from a cable company or your antenna. I record 4 OTA streams on my basic Roamio all the time, and sometimes push the 6-tuner limit on my Roamio Pro with Comcast.


No, for ota, the degrade is an all or nothing picture

Since they split the antenna signal, instead of a 4 port aplifier internal, the signal strength will be split too. Dropouts will occur on weak channels


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> $399.99 now no service plan included


I submitted a price feedback yesterday on Amazon and linked the official Tivo page showing you could get Edge for 399.99 from Tivo.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

KevTech said:


> I submitted a price feedback yesterday on Amazon and linked the official Tivo page showing you could get Edge for 399.99 from Tivo.


Good work Kev for taking time to do that.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

Both version of edge are available on Amazon now. I just ordered the antenna version with prime shipping.


----------

